# Deer Creek spillway



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

has anyone been to the spillway lately? Was thinking of going over the long weekend. Just curious if anyone was catching any saugeye. 

Thanks in advance, happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I fished there tuesday night for two hours and only caught one small saugeye around 10 inches. Also snagged a huge shad. water is down but the rain should help a ton.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I went Wednesday 11-21-07 and fished for cats in the rain from 7:00 pm to 10:00 pm. I caught one nice size cat, and I lost what I think was a big saugeye, because it had ripped two large pieces of chicken off the hook and got away! It ripped them off fast and hard. I could see some saugeye coming up as my light shined on the water. I didn't have good string on my saugeye rod so I couldn't try for them! In the summer I was too busy fishing to restring!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Could it have possibly been a Gar that ripped off your bait like that???


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes it could. I had forgotten about those tricky Devils!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Only takes about 5 minutes to restring my friend. Shoulda. woulda, coulda................Have a great time.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Fish Slayer said:


> Yes it could. I had forgotten about those tricky Devils!


Sorry I didnt reply sooner kinda lost track of this thread..but the only reason I say Gar is that me and a buddy were down there years ago and were going to buy some softcraws and take them below the dam and the baitshop owner warned us against it, he said that the Gar will eat them up in no time flat and you wont catch a one of them, I also had a similar experience on the Darby, I got 2 or 3 hellacious bites in a short period of time and came back empty handed..even held onto the rod a couple times and felt the fish run and came back with a bare hook.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Dont waste your time. Nothing but snags. Were a couple of people getting saugeyes, but they were about 8 inches, and keeping them?:S :S


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

dnavarroj said:


> Were a couple of people getting saugeyes, but they were about 8 inches, and keeping them?



sounds like Deer Creek! IMO while there are numbers of 'eyes to be caught below the dam, for every fish above 15" you end up catching a dozen or so under 10".


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

that is because they didn't "stock" O'Shay for the last 2 years. It is my understanding that they DID stock it THIS year sometime earlier and that is why there are so called "fingerlings in there 5 to 8 inches. I guess there won't be anything left in there for a decent size fish by 2010 if they keep keeping the 10 inchers again.

I better shut my mouth on this one or it will end up like last years post huh friends?

Those of you that were here last year know what I mean. HUH?

I'M DONE.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

wait, what? I thought we were talking about Deer Creek?

having said that, do you know for sure if O'shay was stocked? I was under the impression they quit stocking it cause so many of the fish ended up downstream...


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

The thread was Deer Creek. Good meds, what can I say.........As far as I remember a few months back someone said that O'Shay was being stocked again. They said that they talked to a ODNR officer and that's what he said. If it is NOT so, I'll swear I never said that.

Disregard last transmission. 10/4?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

haha no worries. My interest was piqued because I missed out on the heyday of the O'shay spillway, and would like to see it be productive again.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

4 yrs ago was a 6 fish night 4 nights a week from 18" to 24" EVERYNIGHT MY FRIEND from September to March. Unreal. I had 62lbs of filets in the freezer that lasted me a yr and a half.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Fished tonight for a few hours tonight. Man was it cold. Managed one 12 inch saugeye.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I was catching five or six Garr each trip out to Deer Creek for awhile. I was fishing a minnow about 18 in. below a bobber and slaying them! I used circle hooks and kept the line tight while reeling. Stand on a bank that's level with the water so you can just slide them out of the water onto the bank. If you have to lift the Garr out of the water, they'll easily snap a line or throw the hook. They aren't easy to land, but are fun to catch!


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

There were about three of us fishing Deer Creek spillway Friday night (12/7), but we didn't catch any Saugeyes. We caught junk fish (Carp, Suckers, and Shad), but no eyes. The other two guys were there early and I was there until 11:00pm. I tried many colors and and different types of lures! I wish I had a better report guys. Any of you do any good anywhere?


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

fished tailwaters saturday night same results 1 -12" saugeye the rest were trash fish


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Fished tonight for several hours with no luck at all. The only fish I saw was a little baby 3-4 inch crappie washed up on the shore. The water is up pretty good but I didn't see any shad on the shores. I would have thought with the water flowing that high some saugeyes should be in there. Oh well just have to keep tryin


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Fished today ( 12/14/07) in the am. The water was up over the bottom of the wheel chair ramps and had a really stong flow, but didn't catch any. Some guys said they were catching fish, but they were actually snagging the fish on the side or tail with a stinger (small treble hook). They were even using a snag method, not a retrieve or lift and drop! Maybe it's just me , but I don't call snagging with a stinger "fish biting".


----------

